
72% in U.S. say driving must be preserved - Lucas123
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3089363/car-tech/though-most-back-self-driving-cars-72-in-us-say-driving-must-be-preserved-too.html
======
victorhugo31337
Many people in the technology industry suffer from living in a bubble. Yes,
self-driving cars are the future, but people will NEVER give up driving if
they have a choice. This is true especially for Americans, where having the
freedom to drive where you please is ingrained in the public psyche.

